# What Vacuum Sealer is Best/ Do You Have



## JckDanls 07

I'm in the market now for a vacuum sealer. Was wondering what brand y'all have? I will be buying from Cabelas and from the reviews I've read on all the decent priced ones they offer, They weren't very good.

   Here's the ones I have been looking at

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...rd1203662&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1203662;cat104668380

I was wondering If anybody has any of these and what your comments are ?

I would be forever greatful for your input on this as I am like the rest of ya and want to get the best possible for my money

    Thanks for any and all input


----------



## shtrdave

No experience with your choices, I have an old model that works great, but not for wet stuff, so I bought one of the below a about 2 years ago and it works well.

http://www.foodsaver.com/product.aspx?pid=7701


----------



## fpnmf

I like all the Cabelas things I have purchased so far..

No sealer from them tho...I got a Seal a Meal.

Many of us have switched to http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/   for bags and are quite happy with them.

They sell sealers too..

 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

I have a foodsaver & love it.


----------



## tjohnson

I own a $49 Foodsaver, and it's starting to crap out.

Found an older Foodsaver at a garage sale for $5, and the thing will crush pop cans.

I've looked at the Vac Sealers at Cabelas, and just can't justify the $$$ until mine is junk!

Todd


----------



## daveomak

Vacuum sealers are supposed to remove the air from the package to prevent food spoilage and freezer burn.. A quality sealer will "pull" 27 " Hg vacuum or more.  Some of the sealers marketed only pull 22-25" Hg vacuum. It is a choice the purchaser has to make as to the quality of vacuum and the price one is willing to pay...  I haven't seem too many manufacturers list the vacuum rating of their units..."except for the high end units".

Balance the pros and cons. 

I have had a Tillia since 1984 when they first came out. I will crush cans like Todds.

Dave


----------



## ptcruiserguy

I have a Foodsaver model # V3425.

does a good job for me. But it was a little pricey.


----------



## uncle jo

I bought the game saver, nice product but it overheated on me before I finished packaging about 50 lbs of meat.  Brought it back and bought the commercial one, no problems with it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...browse.cmd?N=1101302&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd1203662


----------



## tjohnson

Uncle Jo said:


> I bought the game saver, nice product but it overheated on me before I finished packaging about 50 lbs of meat.  Brought it back and bought the commercial one, no problems with it.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...browse.cmd?N=1101302&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd1203662




OUCH!

That's A Lot of Coin!!

Guess it's the last one you'll ever buy

Todd


----------



## erain

TJohnson said:


> I own a $49 Foodsaver, and it's starting to crap out.
> 
> 
> Found an older Foodsaver at a garage sale for $5, and the thing will crush pop cans.
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at the Vac Sealers at Cabelas, and just can't justify the $$$ until mine is junk!
> 
> 
> 
> Todd





DaveOmak said:


> Vacuum sealers are supposed to remove the air from the package to prevent food spoilage and freezer burn.. A quality sealer will "pull" 27 " Hg vacuum or more.  Some of the sealers marketed only pull 22-25" Hg vacuum. It is a choice the purchaser has to make as to the quality of vacuum and the price one is willing to pay...  I haven't seem too many manufacturers list the vacuum rating of their units..."except for the high end units".
> 
> 
> Balance the pros and cons.
> 
> 
> I have had a Tillia since 1984 when they first came out. I will crush cans like Todds.
> 
> 
> Dave



those pop can crushers are the good FOODSAVER brand sealers. they were made in italy before the company broke up and went to an asian made product which in my opinion is one of the biggest rips to be had in the market place. those originals still can be had on ebay at times, either used or the new VacUpak... is identicle and can run water right thru it. if you plan on heavy duty use... more than leftovers think again before going with a new FS brand...


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I can't remember the model#, but I have a Seal-a-Meal. Wife found it on clearance a couple years ago...kit came with the two divider plates with covers for plating a meal of food, vac-sealing in a bag and tossing in the freezer/fridge. Anyway, it has wet and dry capability which has never caused problems for me, draws a fair amount ov vacuum in a reasonably short time, but the heating strip developed a hot spot after about the first 5 or 6 bags which melts a pin-hole through the bags when sealing. The hot spot is always there now, even on the first seam you make. A second run to seal while offset from center just a touch, and overlapping the original seam about a half-millimeter or so sometimes will get a patent seal, but not always. Basically, you have to double seal, and the process isn't reliable, so I don't use it very often anymore.

If only they made a decent heating strip...

Eric


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well...   the reason I am buying at Cabelas is because at work we have a safety reward program. For every quarter that nobody has a recordable injury we can get up to $250 per quarter (up to $1000 a yr). We can purchase at either Cabelas or Sears through the program. So really I haven't had any comments on the choices I posted. I am starting to get the picture that the NEW food saver brands are pretty much worthless.

    So I guess I will just have to throw all models in a hat and pull one out...LOL


----------



## shtrdave

I would not say they are worthless, I have a newer one and an old one, yea the old one may be better built and it may crush cans, but I am not vac-pacing cans I am doing meats and cheeses, the new ones will work with a liquid inside or a moist product, I did my pulled pork I watched it pull moisture towards the seal and they all sealed and stayed that way, my old one you needed 3 hands, to work not so with the new model. 

I would say that no matter which one of the above you choose it is going to be far better than having none.


----------



## sqwib

Happy with my 3485


----------

